# Hired?



## Alex789 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey y'all I just got hired at my local Target DC. I applied and got a job offer sent to me with no interview and never having spoken to an actual person. In my offer letter it said I need to complete a background check and show up to orientation on the date and time stated in the letter. I accepted the offer and completed the process for the background check and I will show up at orientation, but does that mean I am hired for sure? Also, do they drug test on site at orientation? I've never been offered a job without doing an interview and having to pass a drug test first, and I'm hoping I didn't accidentally skip that part. I just want to make sure I am for sure hired before I let my other job know I found something else, and this just seems too easy lol


----------



## whsDCII (Aug 7, 2020)

By me they haven't been drug testing anymore, at least during the pandemic. And yes, they're hiring without interviews right now.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 7, 2020)

Alex789 said:


> Hey y'all I just got hired at my local Target DC. I applied and got a job offer sent to me with no interview and never having spoken to an actual person. In my offer letter it said I need to complete a background check and show up to orientation on the date and time stated in the letter. I accepted the offer and completed the process for the background check and I will show up at orientation, but does that mean I am hired for sure? Also, do they drug test on site at orientation? I've never been offered a job without doing an interview and having to pass a drug test first, and I'm hoping I didn't accidentally skip that part. I just want to make sure I am for sure hired before I let my other job know I found something else, and this just seems too easy lol




Yep you're hired.  What do you do in your other job?  Just asking because DC is constant hard work and not many new people stick around...


----------

